# merci, remercier + de/pour - préposition



## EmmanuelOA

Quand est-ce qu'on utilise de et pour avec merci ? Selon des exemples que j'ai vus, on dit de avec des verbes et pour avec noms :
Merci de fermer la porte MAIS merci pour le thé

Mais j'en suis pas sûr. C'est comment ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,

Quand *merci* est suivi d’un verbe à l’infinitif, il faut utiliser la préposition *de*. Par exemple, on dira : merci *de* m’avoir écouté.

Par ailleurs, lorsque *merci* est suivi d’un substantif, on peut utiliser les prépositions *de* ou *pour*. Par exemple, on dira : merci *DE* votre appui ou merci *POUR* les jolies fleurs. Toutefois, sans franchement condamner l’utilisation de la préposition *pour*, la plupart des grammairiens s’entendent pour dire que l’emploi de la préposition *de* appartient à un registre plus soutenu. En outre, il est fortement recommandé de privilégier la préposition *de* avec les termes abstraits.

Et, bien sûr, ces règles s’appliquent également au verbe *remercier.*


----------



## Velvetfeline

Salut à tous,

Quelles sont les règles qui gouvernent l'emploi de "de" et "pour" après "merci"? Mon dictionnaire (Collins Anglais/Français, assez âgé) semble indiquer qu'on utilise "pour" avant un nom, et "de" avant un verbe ("Merci *pour* le cadeau," mais "Merci *d'*être venu"). Cependant, j'ai entendu mon professeur de français, à la fin d'un CM, disant "Merci *de* votre attention."

Mystère...


----------



## mickaël

Salut,

*Merci de* c'est avant un nom ou un verbe à l'infinif et *merci pour*, uniquement lorsque c'est un nom qui suit.

Et si c'est un pronom personnel ou un nom de personne qui suit, il faut utiliser la préposition *à*. 
_Merci à toi/à vous/à Nicolas_


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Salut toutes et tous 

Y a-t-il une certaine règle qui nous permet de savoir quand utiliser la préposition "de" et quand utiliser "pour"? Par example laquelle est-elle correcte: "Je te remercie de/pour ta patience"? (il y a d'autres verbes que "remercier" qui me confondent, mais je ne m'en souviens plus  )


----------



## Ploupinet

Je dirais naturellement "de" ici, mais on entend parfois "pour" (je ne sais pas si c'est correct aussi par contre). Quant à une éventuelle règle... Je ne sais pas, peut-être que cela ne dépend que du verbe !


----------



## Areyou Crazy

Quand j'utilise 'merci pour m'aider' tout le monde dit qu'il vaut mieux de dire 'meric de m'aider' 
Quant à "remercier' je ne sais pas mais je crois que les français preferrent 'de'
Ils preferrent aussi ' il est apprecié de ses parents' que ' il est apprecié par ses parents' !


----------



## Ploupinet

Normal, Areyou_Crazy, "pour" ne va pas ici : "merci pour m'avoir aidé" s'entend, mais pas "merci pour m'aider" !


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

moi j'ai toujours compris qu'on dit:

merci de + verbe
merci pour + substantif

je me trompe?

M.H.


----------



## Ploupinet

Voici ce qu'en dit le TLFI :


> — [Avec un compl. introd. par _de_ ou _pour_ indiquant l'objet du remerciement] _Merci pour ton aide; merci de l'avoir dit_. _À bientôt. Henri. Merci de tes lettres quotidiennes_ (ALAIN-FOURNIER, _Corresp. _[avec Rivière], 1907, p.144).
> *Rem.* ,,Devant un infinitif, si l'on a pu citer quelque exemple de _pour_, c'est _de_ qui est d'usage`` (HANSE _Nouv._ 1983)


----------



## Montaigne

Mr. Hoole,
"Merci de me répondre".
"Merci pour vos réponses".


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Merci beaucoup à vous tous de m'avoir aidé 
Il y a toujours quelque chose que je ne comprends pas: si "pour" est employée devant un substantif, pourquoi est-ce que l'exemple pris du TLFI dit "merci *de* tes lettres quotidiennes"? Est-ce possible de substituer "pour" par "de" mais pas l'inverse?


----------



## Ploupinet

Je crois oui !


----------



## depaul

Voilà! Lorsqu'on veut remercier quelqu'un (dans un forum par exemple), on dit: 
Merci de votre réponse
ou
Merci pour votre réponse ?

Je vois qu'on utilise aussi bien les deux expressions, mais quelle est la plus appropriée?
Thanks!


----------



## L.J90

Bonsoir à tous!

Pourriez-vous me dire si les phrases suivantes sont correctes pour exprimer un remerciement pour un effort que quelqu'un a fait? 
Voilà les phrases que j'ai construites:

- Merci de/pour ta peine.
- Merci de/pour te donner la peine.
- Merci de/pour la peine que vous vous donnez.

Comme vous voyez j'hésite entre les prépositions 'de' et 'pour'..
J'espère que vous pouvez m'aider un peu.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Thomas1

Bonsoir,

On m'a appris :
merci pour + nom
merci de + verbe

Thomas


----------



## tilt

C'est ainsi que je le dis moi aussi, quand j'y réfléchis, mais _merci de + nom _est également possible et il m'arrive de l'employer dans des formules quasi idiomatiques (_merci de votre attention_, par exemple).

_Merci pour + verbe_, par contre, me semble purement et simplement incorrect, sauf peut-être devant le verbe _avoir_ (_merci pour avoir... _ne me choquerait pas, je crois).
Le CNRTL précise :


> *Rem.* ,,Devant un infinitif, si l'on a pu citer quelque exemple de _pour_, c'est _de_ qui est d'usage`` (Hanse _Nouv._ 1983).


----------



## mamid1706

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je n'arrive pas à faire la différence entre ces deux phrases :

_"merci de l'intérêt_ que vous portez à..." et "_merci pour l'intérêt_ que vous portez à..."

1. Les deux phrases sont-elles justes? 
Si c'est oui, pourquoi? Et dans ce cas, quelle est la différence entre ces deux phrase (il y aurait bien une nuance, non?)
Si c'est non, pourquoi? 

Je voudrai comprendre.

En attendant vos réponses, je vous dis Merci d'avances.


----------



## Calamitintin

mamid, tes deux phrases sont justes, et je ne vois pas de nuance entre les deux.


----------



## tilt

Comme expliqué plus haut dans ce fil, _merci pour _ne se met généralement pas devant un verbe.
À part ça, les deux formulations sont strictement équivalentes.


----------



## bpcarrol1

Merci de (une demande à faire qqch) - ex. Merci de votre confiance
Merci pour (un remerciement, vous l'avez déjà fait) ex. Merci pour votre confiance

Est-ce correct ?


----------



## tilt

Ces phrases sont correctes, mais le choix de la préposition dépend essentiellement de la nature grammaticale des mots qui la suivent (nom, verbe).
Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse réserver _de _à une action à venir et _pour _à une action passée.


----------



## alkhitan

Bonjour a tous,
meme si le sujet etait deja traite, je me pose toujours la question, si l on peut dire: merci beaucoup du cadeau que tu m as offert...ou merci pour le cadeau.... 
Merci de reponse/pour la reponse.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

*"Merci beaucoup du cadeau" me semble très bizarre, sauf ironiquement (Encore de la vaisselle? merci du cadeau!). En général on emploie plutôt "merci de + verbe", "merci pour + nom/pronom" :

Merci d'être venu, merci d'avoir appelé (merci pour être venu n'est pas naturel)
Merci pour le cadeau (je vous remercie pour votre cadeau), merci pour le chocolat, merci pour tout.


----------



## quinoa

On dit quand même "Merci de ta visite, et autre"
"Merci de " est l'expression à l'origine la plus ancienne.
"Merci pour" est plus récente dans l'histoire.

Mais avec infinitif, suivre cabezota


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

Bien que le sujet ait souvent fait l'objet de discussion, j'ajoute au fil cette page de la BDL, qui confirme la réponse de Carnesecchi (#2)

*Remercier*

Je dis : merci *pour *le cadeau
Mais : merci *de* votre attention / votre appui


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

J'ai un grand problème. Je connais cette règle que

Merci pour+ NOM
Merci + VERBE

D'où ma question, quand est-il possible d'utiliser Merci de + NOM? Par exemple avec le mot: réponse

Merci d'avance


----------



## Fred_C

On utilise "de" dans les phrases très impersonnelles, sans verbe (des phrases nominales), où on essaie de remplacer le verbe à l'infinitif par un nom.
Exemple : dans la phrase "Merci de votre attention", le substantif "votre attention" remplace le verbe à l'infinitif "avoir fait attention" : "Merci d'avoir fait attention".
Pour "merci pour le cadeau", il n'existe aucun verbe à l'infinitif que "le cadeau" pourrait remplacer.


----------



## Chimel

Est-ce que ça marche toujours? Il me semble qu'on dirait autant _Merci pour l'invitation_ que _merci de l'invitation_, et pourtant on pourrait dire que cela remplace le verbe "... de m'avoir invité".

Il me semble pour ma part que:
- il n'y a pas vraiment de règle, mais plutôt des tendances
- une tendance à privilégier _pour_ dans le langage courant
- une tendance à utiliser _de_ avec des substantifs plutôt abstraits et dans un langage un peu plus soutenu et/ou des formules assez standardisées (_merci de votre compréhension_)

"Attention' est un cas intéressant, puisque ce mot peut signifier à la fois "intérêt" et "geste, petit cadeau" (sens plus concret). Dans le premier cas, on dira aussi bien _merci de_ que _merci pour votre attention_, mais dans le second on dira beaucoup plus volontiers _merci pour cette délicate attention_, me semble-t-il.

- enfin, une dernière tendance consiste à privilégier _pour_ avec un complément d'une certaine longueur: _Merci pour ce brillant et remarquable exposé qui... (de_ serait très peu naturel ici).


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour
Oui moi aussi je pense que cela ne marche pas toujours
On dirat : Merci de votre attention / Merci de vos explications etc...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

L'un de mes amis vient de me proposer qu'il est plus correct de dire :
"merci pour m'avoir + le verbe au passé" au lieu de "merci de m'avoir + le verbe au passé"
Ex : 
merci pour m'avoir répondu
Au lieu de :
merci de m'avoir répondu

Il m'a bein fait rire ... 
A-t-il raiosn ?!!!

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je crois qu'il y a déjà des fils sur merci pour/de.

Pour moi, merci de + verbe et merci pour + nom.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Oui, moi aussi, je lui ai dit exactement la même chose que vous !
Mais, il refusait comme s'il était un francophone natif 

Merci beaucoup Lacuzon pour la réponse


----------



## Mederic

Fred_C said:


> On utilise "de" dans les phrases très impersonnelles, sans verbe (des phrases nominales), où on essaie de remplacer le verbe à l'infinitif par un nom.
> Exemple : dans la phrase "Merci de votre attention", le substantif "votre attention" remplace le verbe à l'infinitif "avoir fait attention" : "Merci d'avoir fait attention".
> Pour "merci pour le cadeau", il n'existe aucun verbe à l'infinitif que "le cadeau" pourrait remplacer.



Simplement pour ajouter que la réponse de Fred_C me semble la plus pertinente après reflexion.
Effectivement le seul cas où "Merci de" ne va pas est quand on ne peut pas remplacer le groupe nominal par un groupe verbal.
Je serais tenté de dire qu'il est préférable de bannir "Merci pour" dans les autres cas.

Bien à vous


----------



## Nicomon

J'attire quand même votre attention sur le premier paragraphe de la page de la BDL que j'ai mise en lien au post #26 :


> Le verbe _remercier_ se construit avec les prépositions _de_ ou _pour_ lorsqu’il est suivi d’un complément nominal. Certains grammairiens disent que _de_ est plus approprié devant un nom abstrait et que _pour_ accompagne habituellement un nom concret. Dans l’usage toutefois, cette différence n’est pas respectée.


----------



## Mederic

Encore faudrait il définir "nom abstrait" et "nom concret" 
Quoi qu'il en soit ces théories grammaticales coïncident en général, celle de Fred_C me semble plus "concrète"!


----------



## Chimel

Oui, mais la phrase la plus importante dans le passage de la BDL cité par Nicomon me semble être la dernière, et non pas la distinction entre abstrait et concret: quelles que soient les explications ou les justifications que l'on cherche, l'usage ne les respecte guère.

A mon avis, le choix entre _de _et _pour _est donc essentiellement une question de choix personnel et "d'oreille" (j'ai notamment indiqué au message # 21 que plus le complément de _merci _était long, plus l'usage de _pour _me semblait l'emporter sur _de_). Vous préférez pour votre part bannir _merci pour _quand le groupe nominal ne peut pas être remplacé par un groupe verbal, c'est votre droit, mais la BDL nous dit que l'usage fait fi de ces distinctions.


----------



## Mederic

Je trouve très bien ce que fait la BDL, mais les personnes qui consultent wordreference.com viennent consulter l'avis de natifs français qui sont ceux qui déterminent l' "usage" par définition. Chacun d'entre eux peut avoir une opinion propre car l'usage proprement dit est polymorphe et varie dans le temps et l'espace.

En ce qui me concerne, j'estime que "merci de" est plus élégant dans tous les cas où il est envisageable; dont l'exemple : "Merci pour ces fleurs" ne fait pas partie.

Mais il est vrai que les deux prépositions sont acceptables dans de nombreux cas cités ici.


----------



## Mederic

IMANAKBARI said:


> Merci beaucoup Lacuzon pour la réponse



@Chimel et Nicomon : Je préfère "Merci de ta réponse" en l'occurence.. "Merci pour la réponse" est vulgaire à mes oreilles.


----------



## Nicomon

Mederic said:


> @Chimel et Nicomon : Je préfère "Merci de ta réponse" en l'occurence.. "Merci pour la réponse" est vulgaire à mes oreilles.


 Et c'est votre privilège. Perso, je dis l'un ou l'autre selon la situation.  

Par exemple « _D'avance, je vous remercie *de* votre réponse _» = de bien vouloir me mépondre 
 Et quand on me l'a donnée : « _Merci *pour *votre réponse » _(comme si la réponse était un cadeau) tout en convenant que « de » serait aussi approprié.  

J'ai écrit au post #18, et je le maintiens, que : 
Je dis : merci *pour *le cadeau 
Mais : merci *de* votre attention / votre appui 

J'ai donc donné mon opinion de « native francophone » (bien que non Française) en ajoutant une ressource qui confirme la réponse donnée au #2... pour ceux et celles que ça pourrait éventuellement intéresser.

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec tout ce que Chimel a écrit aux posts #21 et 29.


----------



## Mederic

Je suis d'accord avec "Merci pour le cadeau", car "Merci du cadeau" apparaîtrait comme une façon paresseuse de dire "Merci de m'avoir offert ce cadeau" et par ailleurs, l'expression "Merci du cadeau" est généralement ironique.
Je maintiens que "Merci pour LA réponse" est vulgaire à mon sens, "Merci pour VOTRE réponse" est déjà beaucoup plus agréable à entendre. Mais "Merci de _votre _réponse" est plus soutenu, plus formel.
La forme "Merci de" est préférable dans le cas expliqué par Fred_C, à savoir quand on remplace un groupe verbal par un nom ou groupe nominal _court, _si l'on veut employer un style formel : "Merci de votre invitation".

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'expression de Chimel "Merci pour l'invitation" ou "Merci de l'invitation". Dans tous les cas on dira : "Merci pour/de TON/VOTRE invitation" (si l'on veut être poli bien entendu..).
En conclusion je dirais de préférence "Merci _pour to_n invitation" ou "Merci _de votre_ invitation" selon la personne à qui l'on s'adresse.

C'est le genre de nuances subtiles et difficiles à cerner que l'on n'attend de toute façon pas d'un non francophone qui fait déjà l'effort de parler le français


----------



## lamenace

Bonjour 
Est ce que "ce" est un substantif ? autrement dit, est ce que je dois dire merci pour ou de ce petit coucou ?
Merci d'avance et bonne journée


----------



## Mederic

"ce" est un article démonstratif et l'emploi de la préposition "pour" ou "de" n'a rien à voir avec la nature du mot "ce".
Lire les posts précédents pour le choix de la préposition suivi un groupe nominal...


----------



## Aoyama

En fait, Lacuzon (#24) résume bien la réponse :


> merci de + verbe et merci pour + nom.


c'est là la règle de base, avec toutes les exceptions inévitables ...
Pour : *merci de/pour votre réponse *j'y vois (personnellement) une nuance :
. merci de = on remercie pour une réponse _reçue
. _merci pour_ = _on remercie pour une réponse _que l'on attend
_subjectif, sûrement ...


----------



## Mederic

Personnellement je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta règle de base "pour + nom".
Il ne faut oublier que "merci" est un diminutif de "je te/vous remercie" et qu'à l'origine on remercie qqun pour son action à notre égard à priori, action illustrée donc par un verbe.
Et la règle de base est bien "remercier de" + verbe.
Je te remercie _de m'avoir invité_, _de m'offrir ces fleurs_,_ de répondre_, _d'avoir répondu_, ou encore pour reprendre l'exemple d'IMANAKBARI, _de nous avoir fait ce brillant et remarquable exposé qui_...

Seulement dans le langage usuel, on cherche souvent à raccourcir les expressions pour qu'elles soient plus faciles et rapides à dire/ecrire, d'où l'apparition de "Merci" et l'éviction chaque fois que c'est possible du groupe verbal (généralement plus long à prononcer qu'un substantif bien choisi).
A partir de là naissent toutes les nuances avec les goûts de chacun... Celle de la réponse reçue ou attendue m'est totalement étrangère par exemple


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> . merci de = on remercie* pour *une réponse _reçue
> _merci pour_ = _on remercie pour une réponse _que l'on attend
> _subjectif, sûrement ...


 Et voilà qui contredit presque complètement ce que j'ai écrit au post #32. Tu dis _merci de_, mais _remercier *pour*_?

Ça devient compliqué. Au fait, _réponse_, c'est un nom concret (pour) ou abstrait (de)? Bon, je me la ferme... je pense.


----------



## Mederic

Aoyama said:


> merci de = on remercie pour une réponse _reçue.
> _merci pour_ = _on remercie pour une réponse _que l'on attend_.


Effectivement c'est original d'expliquer "merci de" par "remercie pour" !
Aoyama s'est trahi, c'est un partisan du "pour" sinon pourquoi ne pas dire : "Merci de = On remercie d'une réponse reçue" 

Quitte à choisir, la version de Nicomon me semble beaucoup plus logique :
"Merci _de_ votre réponse" quand on attend une réponse, qui sous-entend de façon assez direct: "Merci _de_ répondre".


----------



## Aoyama

> "Merci _de_ votre réponse" quand on attend une réponse, qui sous-entend de façon assez directe : "Merci _de_ répondre".


oui, je suis d'accord (et cela contredirait ce que j'ai dit plus haut ...).


----------



## akawa

Bonjour,

je ne sais pas qu'elle formule utiliser. Ces pour les remerciements d'un mémoire.

Par exemple:

je remercie M. pour avoir accepté d'être
pour avoir effectué
Je remercie mes amis de m'avoir accompagné ou pour m'avoir accompagné
ect.

Qu'est ce qui est le moins familier et le plus approprié? Je pencherai pour "pour avoir" mais j'ai peut que ce soit un peu lourd après 4 ou 5 répétition.

merci


----------



## janpol

Je dirais : Je remercie mes amis de m'avoir accompagné...


----------



## Comtois

Les deux tours conviennent, mais il y a aussi d'autres possibilités, si bien qu'on peut varier les plaisirs :
Je remercie F.
pour ses corrections
de ses conseils
grâce à qui...
sans qui...
qui a (ou _m'a_)...
à qui je dois...
aux critiques toujours pertinentes (ou _et ses critiques_...)


et sans doute d'autres qui ne me viennent pas à l'esprit à l'instant.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

j'ai une question concernant le choix de la bonne préposition après le mot "merci".

J'ai toujours employé POUR avec un substantif et DE devant un verbe.

Par exemple: 
merci pour tout ce que vous avait fait pour moi;
merci pour ton courriel;
merci de m'avoir prévenu(e)
Merci de me tenir au courant

Mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi on dit "merci du compliment".
Pourriez-vous me dire si mon raisonnement est correct?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme cela a déjà été dit plusieurs fois dans ce fil, lorsque la préposition est suivie d'une proposition infinitive, seul _de_ est usité. Lorsque la préposition est suivie d'un substantif, les deux prépositions sont généralement possibles. Le choix entre les deux est alors plus une question de préférence personnelle qu'autre chose.

_Merci *du* compliment._ 
_Merci *pour le* compliment._


----------

